# Smaller buck with larger doe?



## Grace12345 (Nov 16, 2018)

I recently purchased a new Florida white buck not realizing the considerable size differences between him (5-7lbs) and my New Zealand X California does. Does anyone have any experience with this and know if I will be able to successfully breed them?


----------



## Preitler (Nov 17, 2018)

No problem there, I'm pretty sure they will breed just fine. I had a young ca. 3lbs wild buck knock up my 11lbs doe.
Is the buck grown out yet? If yes, growth rate and adult size of kits may randomly vary, kind of lottery.


----------



## G1rlVeteran (Nov 17, 2018)

What about a mini lop buck and a Flemish Giant/New Zealand doe? Is it possible that they could mate? We bought her (Jessica) for the purpose of breeding meat rabbits but we are hoping to mate her with the mini lop buck (Morty) and then selecting the best and largest buck from her kits to use as her permanent mate.


----------



## Preitler (Nov 17, 2018)

Any rabbit may breed with every other rabbit. The only worry about size difference is when the buck is much larger then the doe, well, actually I haven't read about actual problems, but many fear that the kits might be too big to be born. Can't tell if that's really a problem, but I'm not going to test that.

For a rabbit, any other rabbit is just a rabbit, they don't discriminate for size, colour, breed or whatever. 

G1rlVeteran, I don't see any problem with your plan, although it might not result in the most effective meat breed (So what, mine need 16-20 weeks)


----------



## G1rlVeteran (Nov 17, 2018)

My buck, Morty is the smaller one so I don't think that my doe, Jessica will have any problems with birthing the kits.


----------



## majorv (Nov 17, 2018)

Shouldn’t be a problem


----------



## melanie415 (Sep 9, 2020)

Is it possible to breed a 6month old holland lop buck to a 8 month old holland lop doe?


----------



## Lucas the Bun 💕🐇 (Sep 10, 2020)

Welcome to the forum
Please create a new thread you can do that
by pressing new posts and pressing the green “post thread” botton


----------



## majorv (Sep 10, 2020)

melanie415 said:


> Is it possible to breed a 6month old holland lop buck to a 8 month old holland lop doe?


Yes, but as was said you should make a new post rather than adding to an old one.


----------

